

Show HN: Filepicker.io web widgets - Easy DragDrop & Cloud Uploads - liyanchang
http://www.filepicker.io/products/widgets/

======
brettcvz
With one line of HTML, you can pull a photo from dropbox, convert and resize
it, and dump it into your S3.

~~~
chaselee
It really is easy, took like 5 seconds yesterday

~~~
liyanchang
Yup. We always thought that implementing drag drop uploads, even with jquery
plugins, took way too much time and effort.

Plus we do cool stuff, like download acceleration by splitting files up and
uploading in parallel.

------
thinkzig
This is the first I've heard of your service. It looks really cool.

I would find the image conversion particularly useful. Is it possible to
upload a file and have it saved at multiple sizes? I couldn't see a way to do
this in your API docs.... or else I'm just reading it wrong.

Congrats and keep up the great work.

~~~
liyanchang
We currently allow you to resize on the fly.

Preconfigured conversion is coming soon :D. Actually, feel free to ping me on
olark (on the site) or liyan@filepicker.io as we're working on it right now
and I'd be curious to talk to a customer about some details.

~~~
jokull
Please implement these as derived files in subdirectories. That is; keep the
original as is, and allow chained processors in any order with user specified
"handles". The handles are subdirectories but filenames are otherwise the
same, except for the extensions that may be updated by the processor in a
predictable way. So if a user uploads a TeX file, processors can be added for

    
    
        /random-file.tex
        "preview"=PNG+Resize(200x400)  - /preview/random-file.png
        "pdf"=TeX-2-PDF(Bicubic=True)  - /pdf/random-file.pdf
    

Sorry for using a HN thread for this :) And I realize this is a lot of work.
Your service looks very promising.

------
BryanB55
Looks good. We'll be implementing something with filepicker.io in about 2
weeks. How can you make the "pick file" button open and default to "my
computer" each time it opens?

Or, even better is there anyway to simply embed the pop up window in a page
and eliminate the need to open a modal or pop up?

~~~
liyanchang
You can specify COMPUTER as the first (and only service) if you wish.
<http://jsfiddle.net/filepicker/gJ8yE/>

We're also looking for beta testers with our embed. Contact me at
liyan@filepicker.io and we'll get you set up.

------
ernestipark
I really wish I had your S3 upload feature a few weeks back. Right now I get
users to select a file to use as their profile picture. Then I save the file
locally to my server, upload it to S3, then delete the local file. Huge PITA.

~~~
liyanchang
We actually do direct S3 uploads. Ping us offline and we'll get you set up.

~~~
ernestipark
Oh, yeah I know. I just didn't have it a few weeks ago when I was doing
something manually and it sucks. This makes it a lot easier :).

------
jarin
Oh god, I just finished integrating Filepicker.io with a client site and I was
thinking "man, it would be great if the button showed an indicator that it was
done uploading".

I think I'm in love with you guys.

~~~
liyanchang
Happy customers make me happy.

------
pgrote
I hate to ask this ... but is there a graceful fallback for IE7 clients?

~~~
brettcvz
Yup - drag-drop disappears on IE but the Cloud upload still works

------
fredsters_s
Awesome! How does this service just keep getting better and better? They are
really able to _focus_ on building an awesome product!

~~~
brettcvz
Wow! Thank you - let us know if there is anything more we can do.

~~~
mamcx
I test this several times and found that the page to select files take a
while.

Plus, I suspect will be good to have a _very_ prominent 1-default choice. For
example, if I expect that the majority of the files come from the user PC,
then this will be the default, and the other sources optional.

As stand today, everything look equal and could be confusing

~~~
kevinsimper
I thought the same. They should be grey'ed out, so they seems optional, but
keep up the good work!

------
startupmum
This is the first time I am coming across this, and I wonder if it works on
mobile (saw the webcam feature on the site). Also, as an sdk, integration to
mechanical turk would be great so you could workflow it through moderation.
Also, document format conversion (not just images) would be great if you piped
them through Google drive somehow...

~~~
brettcvz
We have full native mobile SDKs as well for iOS and Android. Turk and Gdrive
conversion are neat ideas - thanks!

------
SnaKeZ
Awesome service! Congrats Liyan.

In the past i hated develop the "upload-code", now with your service it's
really easy: just one html line.

------
sirwanqutbi
Whats your technology stack for this? Is it NodeJS?

~~~
liyanchang
We're a Python shop; Flask as the framework, Mongo as the DB, hosted with AWS,
hand-rolled JS on jquery.

~~~
codegeek
3 cheers for Flask. always wondered if flask is slowly picking up market share
like django (even though it is a micro-framework compared to django)

